# Kidney Transplant



## purplerat

Hi,

My son has ARPKD ( autosomal polycystic kidney disease) and he needs to have a transplant in about a year or so time, when he is about 3. Has anyone's LO gone through a kidney transplant? I don't really know what to expect, though I have read a few leaflets. It will be done at Great Ormond Street x


----------



## purplerat

Anyone? :(


----------



## lilbumpblue

Aww hun didnt want to read and run im sure he will be fine! X


----------



## evasmum

Hi Purplerat

I stumbled on your thread while searching the forums, your wee boy is the cutest!

I hope you don't mind me saying but I lost my daughter to ARPKD in January 2010, there is a fantastic Yahoo support group for parents with children who have ARPKD, have you seen it? I am sure you would get lots of information from the other women on there:

https://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/ARPKD/

I hope all goes really well for William when the time comes :hugs:


----------



## purplerat

evasmum said:


> Hi Purplerat
> 
> I stumbled on your thread while searching the forums, your wee boy is the cutest!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me saying but I lost my daughter to ARPKD in January 2010, there is a fantastic Yahoo support group for parents with children who have ARPKD, have you seen it? I am sure you would get lots of information from the other women on there:
> 
> https://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/ARPKD/
> 
> I hope all goes really well for William when the time comes :hugs:

Hi evasmum,

Thank you very much :) I am very sorry to hear about your daughter. This disease is just so awful and I am very lucky William has made it so far already.

Thanks for that link, I will definitely take a look over there :) :hugs:


----------



## lilbumpblue

How is he now hun? James will need a transplant too xx


----------

